# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  New Function in Excel 2007 - IFERROR Function

## ExcelTip

The IFERROR function Returns a value you specify if a formula evaluates to an error; 
otherwise, returns the result of the formula. 

Use the IFERROR function to trap and handle errors in a formula.

----------

